# Get Your Tickets To Hear "The Operator" Speak (or not)



## Marauder06 (Sep 12, 2017)

Would you go to an event like this?  Why or why not?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2017)

No, it's in NY and I avoid shitty states.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

I would not attend.  Robert O'Neill is the poster child for what I see as "wrong" with today's military culture.

It burns my ass that he is getting up to $2500/plate with the tagline, "firing the shots that killed Bin Laden."  Fine, write your book, but that line just grates on me....

Everything about him just seems slimy -


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 12, 2017)

No


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe he is a fantastic story teller and knows how to work a crowd. That said, I would not pay money to him, much like I would never pay money to trader Bradley Manning to hear his story. I think we've discussed ad nauseam what O'Neil did wrong and how he should have went about it. There are rules for a reason and they must be followed.


----------



## CDG (Sep 12, 2017)

No.  O' Neill is a fucking dirtbag.  There are plenty of people who eat this bullshit up, but I ain't one of them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

CDG said:


> No. O' Neill is a fucking dirtbag. There are plenty of people who eat this bullshit up, but I ain't one of them.



LOL - Stop holding back, how do you really feel?


----------



## Grunt (Sep 12, 2017)

Up to this point, I have already heard all that he has to say that has any value whatsoever to me. Thus, he really couldn't say much -- of importance -- that he hasn't already put out for public consumption. I would not pay any amount to see him at any particular time.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 12, 2017)

No.....NDA's are not your choice. Be a quiet professional.....


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 12, 2017)

No.  I don't feel like I'm interested in stories from someone failing to uphold their oaths - and cashing in on it.


----------



## CDG (Sep 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL - Stop holding back, how do you really feel?



It's one thing for dudes to get out and write books.  It's another to lie about what you did (shooting UBL), act like you got screwed and had to write a book because you chose to get out after 16 years, and violate your NDA to sell out your profession and community.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 12, 2017)

Who the Hell gets out at 16 years for your damn pride.....finish out your service, retire.....damn, what an idiot


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Would you go to an event like this?  Why or why not?
> 
> View attachment 19670


Serious answer, No.
I would be uncomfortable having signed similar NDA's with the parent command.
Does he clear his speeches with his commands, or did he go "Rouge Warrior"?
I assume this is a fundraiser for a politician, which is another activity I avoid (one exception to this rule).
Finally, I avoid crowds for the most part, just not comfortable if I am surrounded by people.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2017)

Never and for many of the reasons already stated.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 12, 2017)

I wouldn't attend. I would just donate and call it good. It looks like a well-planned event that could raise quite a lot of money.  I intentionally don't know much about the public speaking circuit and highly specialized communities - but I do know that a market exists. It seems like it will do well with a fairly specific groups of like-minded attendees. I am not in any of those groups. That is confirmed. I'll go so far as to say, I would not go, even if it was my close, personal friend.  I would donate and be done with it. It looks too much like fancy play-things for delicate, wealthy people.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

CDG said:


> It's another to lie about what you did (shooting UBL)



Did he lie about that?  I'm not challenging, just trying to better understand.  I thought it has been generally accepted that he was the trigger puller?


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd attend a nickelback concert before I paid to hear him speak.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 13, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'd attend a The worst band in the history of ever concert before I paid to hear him speak.


Have you been to a Rush concert?

As a general rule, I don't pay to listen to someone tell stories (buying a beer doesn't count).


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did he lie about that?  I'm not challenging, just trying to better understand.  I thought it has been generally accepted that he was the trigger puller?



I've read or seen different sources say he did it, Bissonette did it, or a third guy who is shunning the spotlight. I've seen "he was dead when we entered his room" to " he was still breathing" and all accounts end with "we stood over the body and fired into it."

I'd love to know what actually happened, but it doesn't matter. A crowning moment in a SOF and national level intel collaboration has so much stink on it that even if we knew the truth, would we trust the info?

UBL's dead and guys can't violate their NDA's fast enough to turn a profit. The whole thing smells, like a rotting carcass.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2017)

I wonder if he will talk about what he wore, gun he carried, boots he had, comms, all that. It would be rad to be able to re-create it and wear it on days I feel sorry for myself.

No, I would not go. Monday night at work, the tv show, "secrets of SEAL team 6" was on. I explained to my partner why this dude fucked the pooch dry.

M.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2017)

Muppet said:


> I wonder if he will talk about what he wore, gun he carried, boots he had, comms, all that. It would be rad to be able to re-create it and wear it on days I feel pretty.
> 
> M.



You can make a mannequin.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 13, 2017)

I'd go to something similar if it were about leadership or planning or something actually relevant to me. I'd never pay 2500 to bask in anyone's "glory" or ego. Fuck that for a joke.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> You can make a mannequin.


No, he'd have to make a womannequin for it to represent himself.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 13, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> No, he'd have to make a womannequin for it to represent himself.



androgynous globular object is a more apt description


----------



## medicchick (Sep 13, 2017)

Not a fan of supporting people who break the law.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2017)

Fucked up! Lol

M.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 13, 2017)

No, for reasons stated above.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> did he go "Rouge Warrior"?



Do you mean Kristin Beck, or Dick "no pun intended" Marcinko?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 13, 2017)

a


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> You can make a mannequin.


Did you just assume that inanimate object's gender?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Did you just assume that inanimate object's gender?



Manne is the currently popular androgynous nonbinary inclusive descriptor for those people who exhibit continuous gender fluidity.  Quinn simply means fashionable and tasteful plastic sculpture. 

Everyone knows that.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Manne is the currently popular androgynous nonbinary inclusive descriptor for those people who exhibit continuous gender fluidity.  Quinn simply means fashionable and tasteful plastic sculpture.
> 
> Everyone knows that.



The words are big. I feel threatened.

:-"


----------



## CDG (Sep 13, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did he lie about that?  I'm not challenging, just trying to better understand.  I thought it has been generally accepted that he was the trigger puller?



I haven't heard or seen anyone but him say he was the trigger puller.  It's my understanding that he's been PNG'd from DEV due to his actions, of which falsely claiming to be the trigger puller is one. This is all I know a guy who knows some guys info, but literally no one else backs his side of the story.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> The words are big. I feel threatened.
> 
> :-"



Let me guess, you're not but a humble pirate and there were a lot of big words in there....


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

You're one of those members I wish would display their sense of humor more often.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 13, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> You're one of those members I wish would display their sense of humor more often.



The problem is that we can't tell if you're making a joke or just being batshit, therefore we err on the side of sanity as an enabling option rather than divergence to the disparity.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> The problem is that we can't tell if you're making a joke or just being batshit, therefore we err on the side of sanity as an enabling option rather than divergence to the disparity.



Et tu, Brute? With them biggish words?!?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Do you mean Kristin Beck, or Dick "no pun intended" Marcinko?


Dick.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Sep 16, 2017)

Glad I checked in here. I had no idea.. but I'm notatliberty to discuss how I feel about "the Operator," I forgot about NDAs that come with the jobs you guys have.

Had a buddy of mine during a fielding of a tactical radar stick his finger in a handcrank hole that was used to raise a radar on a vehicle, really wasn't his equipment, he didn't read the warning "do not touch." Torqued his finger over reeeeaaaal good when the radar slammed down. I just stood there in awe for a second, told him "you prolly need to get that looked at." Looking the mangled finger. He was clearly in shock said "yeah... that's probably a good idea." The finger got sown on-reattached what ever verbiage you Docs use. It was pretty gnarly tho. 

Moral is, dont follow warnings, do something stupid, end up hurting yourself and or others. BravoFoxtrot.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> Glad I checked in here. I had no idea.. but I'm notatliberty to discuss how I feel about "the Operator," I forgot about NDAs that come with the jobs you guys have.
> 
> Had a buddy of mine during a fielding of a tactical radar stick his finger in a handcrank hole that was used to raise a radar on a vehicle, really wasn't his equipment, he didn't read the warning "do not touch." Torqued his finger over reeeeaaaal good when the radar slammed down. I just stood there in awe for a second, told him "you prolly need to get that looked at." Looking the mangled finger. He was clearly in shock said "yeah... that's probably a good idea." The finger got sown on-reattached what ever verbiage you Docs use. It was pretty gnarly tho.
> 
> Moral is, dont follow warnings, do something stupid, end up hurting yourself and or others. BravoFoxtrot.




Trdl: play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 16, 2017)

Adding my no.  The words sleazy, desperate and dishonorable come to mind, so not interested in whatever he's selling.


----------



## CQB (Sep 19, 2017)

The man who shot Liberty Valance...:whatever:


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2018)

Allegedly he's gone from being drunk on his own fame to just being... drunk.  And kicked off a flight.

https://nypost.com/2018/02/26/navy-seal-who-killed-bin-laden-tossed-off-plane-for-being-drunk/


----------



## Topkick (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, he probably does get plenty of free drinks at the Airport bars.X-D


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 26, 2018)

This is sadly a thing that isn't just limited to him. All too often we hear about vets with a drinking problem. Rather than finger pointing and laughing we should be offering help.


----------



## Topkick (Feb 26, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> This is sadly a thing that isn't just limited to him. All too often we hear about vets with a drinking problem. Rather than finger pointing and laughing we should be offering help



I agree. He has brought a lot of it on himself though. But, he is still one of ours.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> This is sadly a thing that isn't just limited to him. All too often we hear about vets with a drinking problem. Rather than finger pointing and laughing we should be offering help.



He abrogated any responsibility I feel for him when he sold us out to make his millions.  I'm not offering him anything, ever.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 26, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> This is sadly a thing that isn't just limited to him. All too often we hear about vets with a drinking problem. Rather than finger pointing and laughing we should be offering help.


Except I have Ranger buddies who didn’t behave half as bad as him and were bumped from flights and not rebooked. This guy acts out, pulls the vet card, and still makes millions hanging out with other D list Fox News celebs. 

Also he talked hella shit about the big brothers up at Green so he can eat a dick. Also this isn’t the first time dipshit has done something like this. I recall him getting a DUI as well.


----------



## DC (Feb 26, 2018)

Sold his trident...no longer relevant.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> . Also this isn’t the first time dipshit has done something like this. I recall him getting a DUI as well.



Exactly why I typed the part about having a drinking problem. 

I don't think there is a single person on this board, or any where inside DOD, that is condoning his behavior.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 26, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Exactly why I typed the part about having a drinking problem.
> 
> I don't think there is a single person on this board, or any where inside DOD, that is condoning his behavior.


My angst wasn’t at you btw. I should have just posted the comment without quoting you. Mea culpa.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 26, 2018)

T


----------



## CDG (Feb 26, 2018)

If he has a problem, he can use his book and speaking proceeds to pay for rehab. He sold out his brothers, and his community, so fuck him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2018)

Unless the bottle wrote that book for him and then made him market it, sell it, and profit from it then I blame him for what he did then, and everything that came after.


----------



## 256 (Feb 26, 2018)

I enjoyed reading his book but no I wouldn't pay to see him. O’Niell seems to be starved for attention. Reflecting back on the 2013 Esquire magazine article. I perceived the article (mostly) as him bitching about not getting retirement benefits which he thought he was entitled to after 17(I think) years of service. The military retirement age is commonly understood. Look at the cover of his book! Come on man, ”The Operator(?)”. Seems like he’s playing into the shit the whole time. It’s even clear in the advertising for the speech.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> My angst wasn’t at you btw. I should have just posted the comment without quoting you. Mea culpa.



No worries brother. I knew it wasn't.


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2018)

Are SEALs' becoming a Meme?
The Brits solved this problem ages ago.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 27, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Allegedly he's gone from being drunk on his own fame to just being... drunk.  And kicked off a flight.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/02/26/navy-seal-who-killed-bin-laden-tossed-off-plane-for-being-drunk/


Same guy as here right?


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 27, 2018)

CQB said:


> Are SEALs' becoming a Meme?
> The Brits solved this problem ages ago.


They have been for a while. No one wants to work with them, much less for them. Stay at the high water line gents...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Allegedly he's gone from being drunk on his own fame to just being... drunk.  And kicked off a flight.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/02/26/navy-seal-who-killed-bin-laden-tossed-off-plane-for-being-drunk/



From the article:

_"...Earlier this month, he responded to President Trump’s proposal to hold a military parade on the streets of Washington, DC...'A military parade is third world bulls–t. We prepare. We deter. We fight. Stop this conversation,' he wrote on Twitter on Feb. 8...."_


For someone who thinks military parades are third world bullshit, well...he's kinda been a _one-man_ military parade ever since he pulled the Rob Riggle act.  

It's been on my mind that this is not going to end well for him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> From the article:
> 
> For someone who thinks military parades are third world bullshit, well...he's kinda been a _one-man_ military parade ever since he pulled the Rob Riggle act.
> 
> It's been on my mind that this is not going to end well for him.



^that was a pretty astute statement.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> ^that was a pretty astute statement.



It _is_ an astute statement. Military parades _are _third world or Communist public dog & pony bullshit...and a Trump military parade would make POTUS look like a tinhorn dictator...but it loses credibility coming from someone who's been flaunting their own military record publicly for large amounts of money and the adulation fame brings.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It _is_ an astute statement. Military parades _are _third world or Communist public dog & pony bullshit...and a Trump military parade would make POTUS look like a tinhorn dictator...but it loses credibility coming from someone who's been flaunting their own military record publicly for large amounts of money and the adulation fame brings.



Just to make it clear, the part I thought was astute was your observation, not his parade commentary.  I edited my original post for clarity.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 28, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It _is_ an astute statement. Military parades _are _third world or Communist public dog & pony bullshit...and a Trump military parade would make POTUS look like a tinhorn dictator...but it loses credibility coming from someone who's been flaunting their own military record publicly for large amounts of money and the adulation fame brings.



Disagree, France and Briton both have large scale parades and I hardly view them as 3rd world or Communist.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 28, 2018)

But...it is common for those countries to have them...it is uncommon for the US to have them, IMHO


----------



## Gunz (Mar 1, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Disagree, France and Briton both have large scale parades and I hardly view them as 3rd world or Communist.



Understood, and we've had them too. After the Civil War, both World Wars...and I believe after Desert Storm. But they were more to honor the troops rather than show off our hardware...and not incessantly like the Soviets and Mao, with their display of tanks and ICBMs on tractor trailers.

My Dad used to joke that in the Soviet parades the ICBM trucks at the front would keep going around the block to join the back end so it looked like they had a lot more. He may have been right.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 1, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Just to make it clear, the part I thought was astute was your observation, not his parade commentary.  I edited my original post for clarity.



I should have been more astute in picking that up and I thank you kindly.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Understood, and we've had them too. After the Civil War, both World Wars...and I believe after Desert Storm. But they were more to honor the troops rather than show off our hardware...and not incessantly like the Soviets and Mao, with their display of tanks and ICBMs on tractor trailers.
> 
> My Dad used to joke that in the Soviet parades the ICBM trucks at the front would keep going around the block to join the back end so it looked like they had a lot more. He may have been right.



New North Korea missiles 'fake'

Close.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)

This guy just cannot stand not being in the news....

Navy SEAL who killed Bin Laden says pictures of corpse are fake, real ones should be released

The Navy SEAL who is said to have killed Osama bin Laden claims images showing the corpse of the Al-Qaeda chief are fake and that the real ones should be made public.

Robert O’Neill made the claim in an interview with the newspaper El Mundo about his role in the tracking down of the world’s most-wanted man in Abbottabad, Pakistan, on May 11, 2011.

As he was promoting the Spanish-language version of his book, titled The Operator, he said that after he shot bin Laden, the Islamist leader’s head was split in two and that the images of his corpse that were released were not genuine.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 17, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This guy just cannot stand not being in the news....
> 
> Navy SEAL who killed Bin Laden says pictures of corpse are fake, real ones should be released
> 
> ...



Interesting. I was unaware that any official pictures of the corpse were ever "released." There will always be fake, photo shopped pictures on the internet. I don't have a problem with official photos being released because there are still people claiming its all a conspiracy. Even so, some will still question whether it happened.


----------



## AWP (Mar 17, 2018)

He's sat on this for how long? Oh, he's out promoting a translation of his book, what better way to get back in the news A) after the plane incident and B) while pimping your Trident in another language?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 17, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did he lie about that?  I'm not challenging, just trying to better understand.  I thought it has been generally accepted that he was the trigger puller?



Yes, he lied. It's only accepted because the individual/s who did has remained quiet - as expected.


----------

